

Facebook Puts Everyone On Notice About The Death Of Organic Reach - Angostura
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2014/06/06/facebook-puts-everyone-on-notice-about-the-death-of-organic-reach/

======
billcommonform
Shocking ;-). I've experimented with Facebook ads several times and never
found them to be very productive or cost effective, even when highly targeted.
The benefits I see from my company's Facebook page are brand / credibility and
any tiny bit of SEO juice it provides.

